# Candelilla Wax & Carnauba wax



## lillybella (Dec 22, 2014)

I know Butters like Mango & Shea need to be tempered but do waxes like
Candelilla Wax & Carnauba wax need to be tempered too.

Can they cause graininess to lip balms?

Thanks :-o
Lily


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 22, 2014)

No, those don't have to be tempered.  I've used candelilla and have never had an issue.  However, they are harder than beeswax so start out using less of those than you would beeswax.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you, shunt2011


----------

